# [RAID] Performances ?!

## dapsaille

Bonsoir à tous ..

 J'ai craqué (mais ne le dites pas à ma femme) pour 4 raptor 36 en raid 0 sur mon ich9r .

 Hors ...

```

GENTOO64 florent # hdparm -Tt /dev/mapper/isw_cbfihagecb_raptor

/dev/mapper/isw_cbfihagecb_raptor:

 Timing cached reads:   6694 MB in  2.00 seconds = 3349.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  586 MB in  3.00 seconds = 195.20 MB/sec

GENTOO64 florent #

```

 Un peu faiblouillard non ? 

 Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## ghoti

Ca te fait donc grosso-modo 50 MB/sec par disque en flux continu.

Si je ne me trompe pas, ce n'est pas à ce niveau que se situe la performance du raptor mais bien au niveau du temps d'accès.

Deux réflexions qui me viennent :

- hdparm ne mesure qu'un flux continu et ne peut donc pas dans ce cas refléter la "supériorité" du raptor.

- un disque tournant à 10.000 t/m mais ayant une densité faible ne fournira pas un flux plus abondant qu'un 7.200 t/m avec une densité plus forte.

Je n'ai pas cherché les chiffres mais il serait peut-être intéressant de creuser dans ce sens ?

----------

## Desintegr

hdparm n'est pas vraiment un benchmark. Il est plutôt utilisé pour faire des tests rapides.

Regarde plutôt du côté de bonnie++ ou de iozone. Regarde aussi zcav (qui est intégré à bonnie++ normalement).

Tu peux aussi plus simplement utiliser la commande dd.

Il faut savoir que les résultats que tu vas obtenir sont également très dépendants du type de systèmes fichiers utilisé.

----------

## dapsaille

Ok cool pour bonnie++ je l'emerge pour voir ..

 Mais comme ca vaguement ca vous semble être honnête ou ca reflète un soucis de conf ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Bwah, c'est sûr qu'à côté de l'appliance de stockage Intel testée par Anandtech qui tappe le 710Mo/s quand positionnée en DAS, 190Mo/s, c'est tout pitit pitit  :Razz: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bwah, c'est sûr qu'à côté de l'appliance de stockage Intel testée par Anandtech qui tappe le 710Mo/s quand positionnée en DAS, 190Mo/s, c'est tout pitit pitit 

 

OUINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN méchanttttttttt   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

Pfeu z'êtes des p'tits joueurs tous. J'arrive à saturer une interface à 2Gb/s pendant les sauvegardes   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon avec le prix du matos j'ai de quoi être payé pendant 10 ans mais bon ...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pfeu z'êtes des p'tits joueurs tous. J'arrive à saturer une interface à 2Gb/s pendant les sauvegardes   

 

2Gb / 8 = 250Mo.... Hahaha, bien essayé  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   Pfeu z'êtes des p'tits joueurs tous. J'arrive à saturer une interface à 2Gb/s pendant les sauvegardes    
> 
> 2Gb / 8 = 250Mo.... Hahaha, bien essayé 

 

Hey je viens de remarquer ta conf ^^ la même que la mienne ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

@dapsaille: et tu parles à? et de quelle conf?  :Smile: 

(je me permets de continuer le pourrissage de thread quand c'est son auteur qui l'initie  :Wink: )

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @dapsaille: et tu parles à? et de quelle conf? 
> 
> (je me permets de continuer le pourrissage de thread quand c'est son auteur qui l'initie )

 

 Bah à ton avis ^^

 P5k-e ici ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah, alors, dans un esprit purement scientifique, si tu peux vérifier si tu as un pb ou non avec le dernier grub, pour confirmer ou non, ça serait bien en fait.

[la P5K était ma dernière Asus, support de daube et retrait de AHCI du BIOS alors qu'elle le supporte...]

Fin du OFF

----------

## dapsaille

J'attend ma 9650se 4lp pour rebencher .. et en xfs de préférence ^^

----------

## kwenspc

Au fait dapsaille: tu utilises le raid0 en soft ou bien celui fournit par la contrôleur? (fake-raid donc)

Je me demande si le soft serait pas aussi voir un poil plus performant sur ce genre de matos.

----------

## Bio

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> J'attend ma 9650se 4lp pour rebencher .. et en xfs de préférence ^^

 

Justement je suis en train de me tater à acheter cette carte pour mon serveur de fichiers. Peux tu me dire où tu l'as trouvé et à quel prix? Sur le site de 3Ware je m'en sors à 410$ (câble compris) soit 250€ ce qui semble vraiment super intéressant. Mais quid des frais de port via Fedex et des frais de douane?

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Au fait dapsaille: tu utilises le raid0 en soft ou bien celui fournit par la contrôleur? (fake-raid donc)
> 
> Je me demande si le soft serait pas aussi voir un poil plus performant sur ce genre de matos.

 

 Bah j'utilise le fakeraid car crysis et cod4 sous nunux :/ ...

et puis supreme commander ... 

snirff je suis liééééééé...

 [mode sucette OFF]

 Je vais surement rebencher en mdadm pour être fixe le temps qu'arrive ma carte ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *Bio wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   J'attend ma 9650se 4lp pour rebencher .. et en xfs de préférence ^^ 
> 
> Justement je suis en train de me tater à acheter cette carte pour mon serveur de fichiers. Peux tu me dire où tu l'as trouvé et à quel prix? Sur le site de 3Ware je m'en sors à 410$ (câble compris) soit 250€ ce qui semble vraiment super intéressant. Mais quid des frais de port via Fedex et des frais de douane?

 

296 chez Actualis par contre je ne sais pas si il y a les cables .. 

au pire des cas 15 dolls chez 3ware .. 

donc même avec les frais de ports ca reste raisonnable :p

EDIT: 

Bon les cables ne sont pas fournis avec ..

 mais luxdisc.com te les propose à 19.90€ ... à compléter avec une chtite commande groupée de dvd/cd .. 

ca as fait fureur au boulot (ouais des admins unix ca en bouffe de la galette plastique)

----------

